# Hunted 10 of the last 11 days.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've done a little of every thing in the last 11 days including taking one morning off. Big water, Cattle Ponds, Flood waters, Dry land, Pure mud, Snow and rain. Had everything from exclusive honkers hunts to exclusive ducks hunts to combo hunts where we killed puddlers divers and honkers.
Been a good run.

Gonna try my best to get good sleep tonight but not before taking my best girl out for a night on the town.

Enjoy the pictures. 

10-8. 8 spiecies of ducks.









10-9. 11 species of ducks killed in two hunts back to back. And Geese of course....









10-10. Done by 7:45 









10-11. Done by 8:40









10-12









10-14









10-15. MUDD. The silo's do come in handy from time to time.. Done by 8:20









10-16. A little MEA Action for the kidlets.









10-17 Father Son goose hunt.









10-18. THE END. (At least for a day)


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

Some beautiful mallards on 10-16 and 10-18..the way you hung em up in the staps on the blind is really cool.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots of cleanin! Congrats!


----------



## bigcat (Aug 19, 2003)

on your goose spread--- do you put dekes in an x pattern? what do you have your blinds covered with?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like some fun hunts!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

10 of 11, way to go! i have fell slightly short of that, but not by much! i am preparing for my annual pilgrimage this week. i need to make a bigger trailer and tend to many items so i will be ready when my snow decoys arrive. guess i will have to do 1/2 day hunts till i hit nodak.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

The guy in the last picture was deffinately prepared to kill something!!


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

How many full bodies on father son hunt?

looks like a great time! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bigcat said:


> on your goose spread--- do you put dekes in an x pattern? what do you have your blinds covered with?


No X pattern. We raked a buncha stubble outa the ditch and used that for the straps. Worked well till the sun burned all the frost off the ground and then drying the ground out. Since our blind doors were open most the time the sun never got a chance to dry the grass on our lids making it darker than our surroundings.

When I realised this I decided to close the doors and stand around waiting for geese to arrive but by then the hunt was almost over.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

bigbear13 said:


> How many full bodies on father son hunt?


Approx 140 FB's.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking good Phil!!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

nice hunts man but wow 140 fbs!! for 4 birds sounds like alot of work for only 4 but way to put the extra work in sounds like a true hunter! nice job man.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Those are some great looking hunts. Gongrats!!


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice hunts!! do you like travel to completely different areas over like two days? 10-12 and 10-14 look like completely different climates!! was this your whole season thus far? that muddy field looks like a blast


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

good pics :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

My hunting partner is retired and hunts every day. Since September he has hunted about 40 days. He has waterfowl hunted a straight 27 days. All of his hunts are decoy sets either in the field or pothole hunting. Being he is retired a lot of his hunts are solo. If the fields are too wet to drive in he pulls a loaded sled by hand. Its not about shooting limits, he now is into trophy hunting birds for mounting. He is truly hardcore.


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh man! Speaking of hardcore! There is an old waterfowl hunter in my neck of the woods who is probably 85 or so. He never gets out in the field anymore but still puts his camo on and drives around scouting and sitting on boat ramps almost every day. I offered him a spot in our spread but he said he's too old and he just likes scouting them now. Pretty cool old boy!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> My hunting partner is retired and hunts every day. Since September he has hunted about 40 days. He has waterfowl hunted a straight 27 days. All of his hunts are decoy sets either in the field or pothole hunting. Being he is retired a lot of his hunts are solo. If the fields are too wet to drive in he pulls a loaded sled by hand. Its not about shooting limits, he now is into trophy hunting birds for mounting. He is truly hardcore.


Its awesome to hunt everyday, my best year was 96 days in a row.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

honker85 said:


> do you like travel to completely different areas over like two days?


I cover a three county area.



honker85 said:


> was this your whole season thus far?


No. After this morning I've got 29 MN waterfowl hunts logged this season.

Here is a link to a thread I started after finishing up the early goose season in MN with more pics.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 12&start=0


----------

